# Something Rotten in Ilmahal!  (Akrasia's C&C campaign.)



## Akrasia (Apr 14, 2005)

The campaign takes place in my homebrew setting of '*Ilmahal*', so the initial posts will provide a brief summary of the setting.  (Very roughly, I would descibe it as: "Tales of a mythical pseudo-Arthurian Britain, as written by R.E. Howard, with some creepy Cthulhu stuff".) 

I will then post a summary of my last campaign, which took place 26 years ago (campaign time, not real time  !). 

Well ... hopefully someone else will find my crazy campaign entertaining (aside from my players, of course!)... 

And even if their antics do not interest you, the first few posts might, as they concern the campaign setting.

 

------------------------------------

System note: I ran my previous Ilmahal campaign using the 3.5 D&D rules.  The new campaign uses the "Castles and Crusades" system from TLG.  C&C is very similar to D&D (indeed, it resembles OAD&D and OD&D more than 3e), hence the use of the 'D&D' label for the category.


----------



## Akrasia (Apr 14, 2005)

*Ilmahal -- A Brief Overview* 

Historical and Literary Comparisons:

The island of Ilmahal is approximately two-thirds the size of Britain, and also resembles Britain in terms of geography and climate, except for the fact that Ilmahal has a number of small but imposing mountain ranges along its eastern coast.  It exists in the northern part of the world of _Ilden_.  

Culturally and politically, Ilmahal resembles post-Roman, Dark Ages Britain.  The southern portion of the island is largely controlled by a young kingdom called Olbian, and resembles pre-Saxon, ‘Arthurian’ England.  The main literary inspiration for the setting is the _Lyonesse_ trilogy by Jack Vance.  Other key sources of inspiration include David Gemmell’s _Rigante_ novels, R.E. Howard’s _Conan_ stories (especially the ones with ‘Lovecraftian’ gods and monsters), and, of course, the collected works of J.R.R. Tolkien.  

An Absurdly Brief History of the Island:

It is widely believed by sages and loremasters that approximately 10 eons ago the last of an ancient and powerful race -- the '_Oeldreya_' -- departed from the island of Ilmahal, and presumably from the rest of Ilden as well.  The reason for their departure remains unknown, though some legends suggest that they died out as the result of a terrible curse.  Only a few scattered ruins and artifacts remain as their legacy.

Shortly after the end of the time of the Oeldreya, two peoples from the plane of _Faerie_ -- the _Alfar_ (elves) and the _Waldleuti_ (gnomes) -- arrived in Ilden.  While the Waldleuti were content to dwell in the green hills and forests of the world in a state of blissful anarchy, the Alfar of Ilmahal established the Kingdom of _Adalbrikt_ (which means 'noble and bright' in the Alfar tongue).  Adalbrikt lasted many eons, during which time humans lived as primitive feral creatures, away from the cities and towers of the Alfar.  Also during this time, some small scattered _Vadhre_ (dwarven) clans established underground towns in the mountains of Ilmahal.  

The last Eldar War, roughly 3500 years ago, ruined the Kingdom of Adalbrikt, and the surviving Alfar entered into a period of gradual decline.  Some centuries later, the '_Morghain_' emerged as a distinctive culture.  Feeling some affinity with these woodland humans, the lingering Alfar taught the Morghain the art of metallurgy, as well as the essential elements of magic.  The deities known as the 'Green Lady' and the 'Pale Hunter' also made their presence known to the free spirited Morghain, and gained many worshippers.  These deities taught the most promising and wise of the Morghain the druidic secrets.

Around 2000 years ago, a great empire in the south arose: it was called the _Aphorian Imperium_.  In time, approximately 1200 years ago, the Aphorian Imperium conquered the southern parts of Ilmahal.  They ruled this province -- which came to be known as '_Arsilonia_', and whose chief city was Arislond -- for some eight centuries.  However, they eventually were forced to abandon Arsilonia due to an event called 'The Devastation' which destroyed the ancient Aphorian capital and plunged the empire into civil war.

Shortly after the collapse of the Aphorian Imperium, the northern Vadhre towns and strongholds were lost to hordes of goblinoids, black _forgrim_ (orcs), and grey ('Iron') Vadhre -- all led by an enigmatic being known only as the 'Golden One'.  Also around this time, a small Morghain island to the west of northern Ilmahal called _Fiachna_ was conquered by blue forgrim (orcish) pirates.  Raids from Fiachna have troubled the western coasts of Ilmahal ever since.  Finally, over a century ago, a terrible disease called the 'Crimson Plague' ravaged Ilmahal, affecting mainly the human population, and greatly depleting its numbers.  It is little wonder that the past four centuries -- the time since the withdrawal of the Aphorian legions -- are commonly referred to as the 'Black Years' by the inhabitants of Ilmahal!

But hope has recently returned to the southern lands of Ilmahal.  For almost five decades now, the divided and demoralized lands of southern Ilmahal have been united under the leadership of King Emrich, the former Duke of Arsilond.  The new kingdom is called '_Olbian_', which means 'the Land' in ancient Aphorian.  However, not all is bright.  Two decades ago the Golden One managed to conquer the northern Morghain lands with his hordes of goblinoid, forgrim, and corrupt Morghain followers.  In response to this move, the surviving free Morghain clans called upon Olbian for help, and were subsequently incorporated into the Kingdom.  

Now two hostile powers dominate Ilmahal: the Kingdom of Olbian in the south, and the Dominion of the Golden One in the north.  In addition to these two powers, there also exist a number of smaller independent realms: the Republic of _Cif_, the Alfar city of _Fridmund_ in the center of the Lake of Mists, the beautiful witch Amarrah's domain in the Weeping Woods, the pirate realm of Fiachna, and the Vadhre enclaves within the Collain mountains.  With the exception of Fiachna, these independent realms are not hostile towards Olbian, but only the Vadhre enclaves actively support King Emrich in his struggle against the vile Golden One.

So, in the year 2030 (Aphorian Reckoning), the island is a place of conflict and struggle.  And while Olbian is perhaps the island's best hope for a brighter future, the kingdom itself is not free of corruption and intrigue.  Moreover, the Golden One's strength seems to grow daily.  Who can say when his malevolent hordes might strike again?


----------



## Akrasia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Ilmahal: Some Places, People, and Powers*

Amithos: The 'Sun God' and champion of benevolence.  The most widely worshipped deity in the Aphorian Imperium and the Kingdom of Olbian, and informal ruler of Godsland.  He signed the 'Treaty of Noninterference' with Asmodeus eons ago, which minimized divine and infernal involvement in the affairs of mortals.

Arsilans:  Folk of mixed Aphorian and Morghain blood who live throughout the southern half of Ilmahal and surrounding islands.  Most Arsilans are subjects of the Kindgom of Olbian.

Asmodeus:  Lord of Hell and the chief deity of evil.

Briz:  A duchy on the island of Brohn to the east of Olbian.  Also the name of the Duchy's capital and main port.  Traditionally ruled by the line of Briz, the last descendent of Flavius Briz (the founder of the duchy) was assassinated by the Cult of the Prime in 2004.  Following the 7 year waiting period required by traditional Arsilan law, King Emrich named Lady Alaine of Solan the new Duchess of Briz.  

Cif: The Republic of Cif is a small realm northeast of Ilmahal, and its people appear to be of Morghain descent, though they differ in some important respects from the Morghain of Ilmahal.  Physically, they tend to have blond or red hair, but otherwise resemble regular Morghain.  Culturally, however, they are rather scholarly in nature, maintain a republican system of government, and are master traders and sailors.  Cif merchants can be found in most major towns throughout Ilmahal.  Unlike the Morghain of Ilmahal, they do not worship the Green Lady or the Pale Hunter.  Instead, the people of Cif revere Muirgen, Murth and Vanimos.  Cif has successfully fought off raids from the blue forgrim corsairs of the Golden One for centuries.

Faerie:  The home plane of the Faerie (fey) folk.  A seemingly pleasant, but subtly disturbing, place of perpetual twilight.  The Seelie and Unseelie Courts exist here, and many 'gates' exist between Faerie and the Mortal world.  The Alfar (elvish) and Waldleuti (gnomish) folk originally hailed from Faerie -- it is said that they tired of the endless conflict between the Seelie and Unseelie Courts, and chose to be bound to a mortal lifespan (albeit of great length) in order to avoid the tedium of their home plane.

Forgrim:  A race of violent humanoids (essentially orcs) distantly related to humans.  There are three main kinds: 'Blue' Forgrim ply the seas as fishermen, whalers, and raiders; 'Green' Forgrim dwell deep in the wild forests of Ilmahal; and the 'Black' Forgrim live in the dark caves beneath the hills and mountains.  Forgrim can breed with humans: their progeny are known as 'Mangrim'.

Godsland:  A plane where most of non-evil deities reside.  Amithos and the Green Lady both reside there, as do the members of their respective 'courts'.

Ilmahal: A northern island.  It is divided into two main regions: the lands of the Morghain in the north, and the lands of the Arsilans in the south.  A number of smaller islands (including Briz, Trillo, Cif, Fiachna, and Zaruth) surround Ilmahal.

Morghain:  An ancient 'Celtic' people, and the original inhabitants of Ilmahal.  They are dispersed into many distinct clans, and dwell throughout the highlands and coastal regions of northern Ilmahal.  Most are now incorporated into either the Kingdom of Olbian, or the Dominion of the Golden One.

Olbian: A kingdom, recently formed (46 years ago), in southern Ilmahal.  It covers most of the former territories of the Province of Arsilonia, as well as the southern Morghain lands.  It is ruled by King Emrich the First.

Prime:  An evil deity, allegedly more ancient than even Asmodeus and Amithos.  He dwells in a plane largely unconnected to the mortal world.  It is said that the Golden One is a servant of the Prime.  The Cult of Asmodeus and the Church of Amithos are especially hostile to the followers of the Prime.

Ulfor:  A powerful and ancient wizard.  He was once the apprentice of Nimrul, and helped Flavius Briz to establish the Duchy of Briz over a century ago.  He now dwells in his tower near the fishing town of White Cove.

Vadhre:  An elder race (essentially 'dwarves'), originally from another (now unknown) plane.  They have lived in the mountains of eastern Ilmahal for countless millennia.  There are two main strains of Vadhre: the honour-bound 'Stone' tribe, and their hated cousins, the nefarious 'Iron' tribe.  The Vadhre have special ties to the 'essence' of the earth, and some can draw on this essence for power.  Though gruff, they generally have cordial relations with the Arsilans of Olbian.

Vanimos:  The Aphorian God of secrets and knowledge.  The Order of Vanimos is small, but dispersed throughout all of Ilmahal.  Their only two true 'temples' are located in Arsilond and Alfenstone.  Most members of the Order are alchemists, scholars, sages, wizards, and loremasters.  However, the directors of the Order are priests with special abilities in the acquisition of knowledge.  Followers of the Order adhere to the dictum 'knowledge is power', and are very reluctant to share their lore with others.

Ysfael:  An earldom in the eastern reaches of the Kingdom of Olbian on the island of Ilmahal.  The current ruler is Earl Bracca Faelsum.


----------



## Akrasia (Apr 15, 2005)

*Recent History*  (All years are in Aphorian Reckoning.)

[Note: the names of PCs in my past campaign are in *bold*.]

1,972	
Duke Emrich of Arsilond begins the War of Unification.

1,978	
The Golden One resumes his raids on nearby Morghain settlements.

1,983	
The War of Unification ends.  The southern lands of Ilmahal -- the lands that once comprised the Aphorian Province of Arsilonia -- are united into the realm of Olbian.  Duke Emrich is declared the first King of Olbian.  

1,992	
The Emperor's Wall is rebuilt (renamed the 'King's Wall'), formalizing the boundary between Olbian and the Morghain lands.

2,004	
The _Cult of the Prime _emerges as a destructive, malignant force in the Duchy of Briz.  They appear to be allied with a secret cabal of Alfar sorcerers (apparently the remnants of the ancient Aphorian 'Order of the _Amber Savants_').  The line of Briz comes to an end, with the assassination of Duke Aeligg Briz and his son Hess.  A small group of adventurers -- *Gareth*, the honourable, but deadly, rogue; *Kendall*, the solemn, and strangely skittish, paladin of Amithos; *Zigildun*, the fierce Vadhre fighter from Kharvun, cursed with a bad liver; *Aribus*, the enigmatic sorcerer with traces of devil blood flowing through his veins; and *Friar Glick*, the rotund priest of Amithos with a checkered past -- ultimately thwart the Cult's plans.  Unfortunately, though, the Alfar sorcerers escape through the _'Tree of Peace_' (which acts as a conduit through the realm of Faerie, allowing those with fey blood to travel great distances across Ilmahal in mere minutes).  Lady Alaine of Solan becomes the temporary ruler of Briz.

2,005	
The heroes *Gareth* and *Ziguldun* mysteriously disappear while exploring an ancient tower of the Amber Savants.  Subsequent attempts to enter the tower to discover the fate of the two adventures (led by *Aribus* Golhalm and *Kendall* Valdrulith) are unsuccessful, as the tower appears to be sealed.  Even the potent wizards Neveldar and Ulfor are unable to penetrate the magical seals.  The heroes are presumed dead.

2,007	
Marriage of Lady Alaine and *Aribus* Golhalm.   

2,009	
*Kendall* Valdrulith leads the forces of Briz -- including the rangers of the Maelvorn forest, the Knights of the Azure Order, and the Holy Warriors of the Church of Amithos -- on an extended campaign to rid the island of Brohn of all humanoid influence.  

2,011	
Lady Alaine and *Aribus* are elevated to the status of Duchess and Duke of Briz.  Duchess Alaine reigns over Briz, while *Aribus* serves as the High Merchant of the Briz Council.

2,012	
Year of Tragedy.  The Golden One leads his followers -- hordes of goblinoids, ogres, giants, and corrupt Morghain -- in an assault on the free Morghain northlands.  He is assisted by troops of Iron Vadhre and Black Forgrim.  The Uarraig Highlands fall within months, and siege is laid to the towns of Uban and Osgar.

2,013	
Osgar and Uban fall to the Golden One's forces.  The northern hordes stop their advance in order to consolidate their gains.  Their supply lines are harried by Waldleuti and Morghain scouts operating out of the Weeping Woods -- possibly with the arcane help of the witch Amarrah.  Also, an enigmatic champion of the Pale Hunter, Erim Glynmorangie, leads scattered bands of Morghain in the northlands in a protracted struggle against the Golden One.  The remaining free clans of the Morghain appeal to Olbian for aid.

2,014	
Olbian incorporates the Morghain lands of Taogh, Invil, the Barr Highlands, the Comnall Highlands, Lulach, and Fiddich into its kingdom.  The clan chiefs are formally recognized as dukes by King Emrich.  Olbian forces head north across Giric's Fields, and engage the Golden One's horde.  After a bloody battle, both forces withdraw to their respective strongholds.  Giric's Fields become known as the 'Crimson Fields'.

2,015	
Beginning of the 'Long Watch', as the forces of Olbian and the Dominion of the Golden One consolidate their positions, and engage in small skirmishes against each other for many years to come.

2,022	
Sir *Kendall*'s campaign in northern Brohn is completed.  The island is effectively purged of any humanoid presence.  *Kendall* becomes High Priest of the city of Briz (second in authority within the Duchy's Church of Amithos to Bishop *Glick*).

2,027	
The Golden One's forces attempt to capture the city of Taogh.  They are repelled by the forces of Olbian.

2,030	
The present.  A small band of young adventurers reach Bracca Keep, in the northern part of the Earldom of Ysfael...


[Note: my last campaign in Ilmahal took place during the year 2004.  The entry for that year, above, describes what happened.  My players ran *Gareth*, *Kendall*, *Zigildun*, and *Aribus*.  *Friar Glick * was a regular NPC.  26 years later, Aribus is the Duke of Briz, Glick is the Bishop of the Duchy of Briz, and Kendall is the High Priest of the City of Briz.  The fate of Gareth and Zig remains unknown.]


----------



## Turanil (Apr 15, 2005)

I like the feel of this simple setting. When can we see a map posted here?


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 20, 2005)

I definitely like the setting Akrasia, looking forward to the story now


----------



## Akrasia (Apr 24, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I like the feel of this simple setting. When can we see a map posted here?




Hmmm ...  I have my hand drawn, colour map of the island (which is not too shabby, if I say so myself).  I'd have to scan it in order to post it.  Things will be too hectic in the immediate future to do this, but I will try at some point.


----------



## Akrasia (Apr 24, 2005)

Something Rotten in Ilmahal -- The Protagonists

*Galen Greyhelm * (Vadhre/dwarf, Lawful Good, Fighter)

Galen was born and raised in the great Vadhre town of Kharvun, hidden deep within the northern Collain Mountains.  He has travelled to the Earldom of Ysfael on a quest to discover the secret of forging a potent alloy known as 'Blue Steel'.  The secret of Blue Steel was known only to the Vadhre smith Inzark 'the Grimy', who lived deep within Wigan Wood.  A century ago, Inzark stopped communicating with the outside world -- his fate remains unknown.  Galen also hopes to discover the fate of his kinsman, the Vadhre warrior Zigildun 'One Horn'.

*Aldamir of Briz * (Arsilan/human, Chaotic Good, Wizard)

Aldimar was an apprentice of Ulfor, the archmage of White Cove.  From Ulfor, Aldamir learned many things about the Cult of the Prime and the remnants of the Order of the Amber Savants (now a secret cabal of Alfar/elven sorcerers).  He has travelled to the Earldom of Ysfael to uncover more information about these malevolent organizations.  He also seeks the ancient home of the great Waldleuti (gnome) alchemist, Bleys Felfo, who lived deep in Wigan Wood with his comrade, Inzark the Grimy.

*Muroclin Raznell * (Valudrith)  (Arsilan/human, Chaotic Neutral, Assassin)

Muroc is the younger son of the famous paladin Kendall Valudrith (now the High Priest of Briz).  Dissatisfied with his father's pious lifestyle, at a young age Muroc joined the King's Army.  He gained a reputation as a great marksman during the siege of Toagh.  Unfortunately, he also gained a reputation for insubordination.  The young archer could not stand obeying orders, and his superiors disliked Muroc's unorthodox 'methods' (including the liberal use of rat poison on his arrows).  Leaving the King's service, Muroc has journeyed to the Earldom of Ysfael for reasons known only to himself.

*Earnan Brandubh*  (Morghain/human, Neutral, Priest of Vanimos)

A citizen of the unusual Morghain realm of Cif in the far north, Earnan was orphaned by Blue Forgrim (orcish) sea raiders of the Golden One.  He was subsequently raised by the Order of Vanimos (the "Seeker and Keeper of Secrets") in the port city of Cif.  Like all followers of Vanimos, Earnan is skilled at stealth and opening locks.  Upon completing his studies with the Order, Earnan travelled to the Earldom of Ysfael.  Thus far he has kept secret his reasons for journeying to Bracca Keep -- as befits a follower of Vanimos.  

[NOTE: Earnan does not join the party until after the first adventure.]


----------



## Akrasia (Apr 24, 2005)

December 2030 (Imperial Reckoning)

20th. 
*Galen*, *Muroc*, and *Aldamir*, accompanying the food merchant Timor, arrive at *Bracca Keep* (border keep in northern Ysfael).  At the Keep's tavern, the "*Wet Whistle*", they meet the publican 'Harry' Godwin, and some guards; they talks to the Captain of the Guard, 'Irontooth' Bennett, from whom they learn that a party of Holy Knights of *Amithos* (the sun god, and chief deity of the Kingdom of Olbian), led by *Bishop Glick* of Briz, disappeared into Wigan Wood on the 18th.  Apparently they were on some kind of 'mission', but the Bishop only informed the Castellan of the Keep of their exact plans.  

They also learn from Bennett that a small party of adventurers (including a Waldleuti druid, an Arsilan ranger, and a Morghain warrior) discovered a goblin hide-out to the southwest of the keep.  This party ventured there on the 16th, but has yet to return.  The party also meets Priestess *Vanora* (a follower of Fiona, the goddess of community).  The day ends with *Aldamir* impressing the patrons of the tavern with his mandolin.

21st. 
	The party journeys to the Goblin hide-out in order to discover the fate of the other band of adventurers, and help end the menace posed to travelers.  They explore the upper level of the complex: many goblins, and one ogre, are slain.  In a ruined well, the party discovers a corpse (several months old).  The corpse is wearing a symbol (three clawed talons) of *the Prime * (an ancient entity of terrific evil who predates both the gods Amithos and Asmodeus).  Later, on a slain hobgoblin, they discover another holy symbol -- this one portrays a goat's head and a rod (symbols of *Asmodeus*).  Since Asmodeus and 'the Prime' have opposed each other for countless eons, this find is a puzzle.

	Later, during a conflict, *Aldamir* accidentally hits *Muroc* in the back with a sling stone.  Somewhat battered, the party returns to the Keep.  They report to Sgt. Jollanus.  In the evening, the party visits with Priestess *Vanora*.  The priestess uses her healing hands to help the battered adventures.  Vanora agrees to accompany the party on their current mission.

22nd. 
	Moderate snow falls, and the party returns to the ruins.  They dispatch a number of goblin guards.  Exploring further, the party comes across a stairway heading down.  
They rescue a gnarly looking Waldleuti (forest gnome) named '*Udrich* the Singing Fox'.  The Waldleuti oozes ingratitude and distinctly unpleasant odours.  Many goblins are fought.  *Galen* is knocked out.  The party decides to rest.

	After six hours of rest, the party progresses.  They encounter an archway that reveals that the complex is devoted to the evil god Asmodeus!  The archway demands that the party declare: "Hail the Lord of the Hells!"  Of course, they refuse.  The intrepid band is attacked by an unearthly minor minion of the Hells.  After a harrowing combat, they manage to defeat the horrific entity.  ("Shudder, shudder!")  Licking their many wounds, the party returns to the banquet hall.  Much resting ensues.

23rd. 
	The party explores deeper into the complex.  They stumble upon an evil shrine -- evidence of human sacrifice can be seen on the altar.  Goblin acolytes attack!
A magical blue rod is animated by a vile priest -- it attacks *Muroc*.  A vile human priest enters the shrine -- he seems to recognize *Vanora*, and is temporarily stunned.  Upon recovering, he wreaks great damage.  

	Amazingly, the party is eventually triumphant.  They press on into the evil priest's quarters, where they find, strangely, a robe of a priest of *Muirgen* (the neutral goddess of sea and trade).  They also find two letters (both written in the tongue of the Hells).  The 1st letter is to the Cult of Asmodeus in the city of Ysfael.  It reports that the Cult of the Prime is active in Wigan Wood, near Bracca Keep.  The 2nd letter is addressed to the 'Head Temple' somewhere in the Duthac Mountains.  It reports that the shrine complex has been discovered by adventurers from Bracca Keep.  Consequently, the Cult is in the process of abandoning the complex.

	Having cleansed the warrens of their malignant denizens, the party departs.

[END OF THE FIRST EPIC ADVENTURE]


----------



## Akrasia (Apr 24, 2005)

24th. 
	The party returns to Bracca Keep and hangs out in the Wet Whistle tavern.  There they meet a mysterious Priest of *Vanimos* (god of secrets and knowledge): *Earnan* of Cif.  (Cif is a small Morghain city-state located on a small island to the northeast of Ilmahal; the people of Cif are known to be great merchants and scholars).

	Based on some notes that *Aldamir* gleaned from his apprentice days, the party makes plans to investigate the hidden and abandoned domain of the wizard *Zelligar*.  *Earnan* decides to join the party (whereas Vanora will not accompany them on this particular quest). 

25-26th 
	The party rests.

27th. 
	A light snow settles upon the *Swaefa Tors * as the party heads out from Bracca Keep.  After three hours, the party enters the woods that surrounds Zelligar's lair, on a rugged tor.

Muroc encounters an elderly hermit, and follows him to his tree dwelling -- only to be attacked by a wild cat named 'Fluffy'!  The party manages to force the hermit and Fluffy to surrender.  They tie up the hermit and cat, and leave them.  Needless to say, *Muroc* is most bitter over the whole affair!

	The party later reaches the entrance to Zelligar's lair.  Upon entering, they encounter some horrid magical mouths that shout a dire warning.  They then encounter some corpses, and black forgrim (cave orcs).  Pressing onwards, they find a statue of a nude female human that produces red and white wine by twisting her hand in different directions.  The party then decides to leave the complex and make camp in the surrounding forest.


----------



## Akrasia (May 1, 2005)

28th. 
	Party breaks camp and returns to the cavern.  After an effective spell by *Aldamir*, the party captures a kobold member of the *'Broken Snout clan'*.  His (her? its?) name is *Runak*.

Runak leads the party to his leader, the great kobold chieftain *Reenack*.  Reenack and the party make a deal: the party will eliminate the Yellow Tooth clan of Goblins.  In return, they will have safe haven.  The party is led by Runak to the library.  There they find volumes on: Herbalism, Alchemy, Devil Lore, Waldleuti Lore, and the Weeping Woods (the last book is apparently a partial diary written by Zelligar himself).  The party then tours the Broken Snout clan region of Zelligar's complex.  They then make an incursion into the Yellow Tooth territory -- some 21 goblins are slain!  After looking around a bit, the party catches some Black Forgrim looters -- they too are dispatched.  Reenack speaks with the party -- the kobolds are exceedingly grateful, and proceed to occupy the now empty region of the complex.

	The party returns to the library to camp and rest.  After several hours, Runack knocks on the door and invites the party to join the kobolds in a festival involving mushroom lager and cooked goblin meat.  Only *Galen* joins them (and he refuses to partake of the goblin meat -- though the mushroom lager pleases him).  While carousing with the kobolds, Galen notices a concealed door on the wall of the main kobold feast hall.

	After several more hours, the party finishes resting, and goes to examine the concealed door.  They discover a loose stone and remove it.  Beyond they discover a riddle ("What force and strength cannot get through, I with a gentle touch can do.  And many in the street would stand, were I not a friend at hand.  What am I?"), and solve it ("A Key").  Beyond the secret door the party finds Zelligar's workroom and laboratory -- both in rather bad shape.  After some exploring, the party finds some potions, many jars (with strange labels), and a black knife with a rune.  

	They also manages to release a strange black cat from a horrible bottle of clear fluid.  After some difficult questioning, the party discovers that the cat is a transformed/cursed Alfar (elf) named *Demeter *who was captured by Zelligar 32 years ago.  *Aldamir *also solves a strange riddle, and 'acquires' a magical 'glove' (which he cannot seem to remove!).  The party then explores Zelligar's personal quarters.

There they find a _magical set of quills _(one blue, one crimson) and vellum paper.  They prove to be magical items of communication.!  Oh that crafty Zelligar ...

29th.	
	The party defeats the remnants of the Yellow Tooth goblin clan.  The leader of the goblins wets himself and surrenders.  His pathetic groveling prevents *Galen* from slaying him.  The goblin chieftain gives the party information concerning the_ Grim Scar _clan of black forgrim (maps, yada, yada).  After releasing the goblin chieftain, the party makes an initial incursion into the Grim Scar territory, but quickly retreats back to Zelligar's bedchamber for safety.  The remaining hordes of the Grim Scar clan subsequently assault the party's secure position.  A massive combat results.  After much blood, gore, and mayhem, only *Aldamir* is left standing (the other characters are all unconscious).  Twenty-one forgrim corpses lie scattered about (including the deadly chieftain).

	Several hours pass, and the unconscious members of the party eventually recover.  In the evening, the party meets with the kobold chieftain Reenak.  The wily kobold, seeing the benefits that the party are generating for his 'Broken Snout' clan, gives them 12 yellow mushrooms with 'curative' (and mildly hallucinogenic) properties.  The party rests for several more hours...

	Feeling somewhat better, the intrepid heroes explore the rest of the complex.  They discover a number of secret passages (including a secret exit on the top of the tor), a deeply disturbing forgrim harem (who knew that female forgrim had four breasts each?), the secret bedchamber of the lost warrior *Roghain*, a mysterious 'black sword', etc.

	In the lower level, they find an 'excavation cave' -- clearly the ambitious Zelligar was planning to expand, before his mysterious disappearance!  They also find a chamber with many interesting items -- including five skulls of vile humanoids (one minotaur, two goblins, and two forgrim) with agate gemstones for eyes.  Alas, the gemstones are infected with a malevolent enchantment, and the skulls levitate to attack the party!  Exuding a vile aura, the bite of the skulls causes paralysis.  Yet again, after much hacking, only *Aldamir* is left standing (yet again!).  In time, the paralysis wears off the other party members.

	The party uncovers a mysterious cap made of black metal, adorned with a silver rose, and a strange text crafted from beaten electrum.  Much to Aldamir's intense delight, the text proves to include a number of mystical runes that he might craft into his staff for future use...  The party then retreats to Roghain's bedchamber in order to rest. 

30th
*Earnam* prays to the Lord of Secrets (Vanimos), and infuses his divinely granted curative energies into the deeply wounded *Muroc*.  *Aldamir* casts an enchantment, and discerns the meanings of the runes found in Zelligar's electrum volume.  *Aldamir *and *Earnam* explore the Room of the Pools -- magic radiates from many of the pools.  In further investigations (chests, etc.), the party uncovers a mighty hand axe, the head of which is carved from a mysterious, and formidable, black glass.  This black glass also provides the blade for a sword, a black dagger, and a spear head.  Using his Vadhre (dwarven) knowledge, *Galen* ascertains that this black glass is stronger and sharper than steel.  Only the dagger with the rune is magical -- it has been enchanted to return to its wielder's hand once thrown.

	The kobold chieftain *Reenak* expresses intense gratitude to the party for eliminating his rivals.  After that delightful exchange, the party returns to Bracca Keep.  

31st 
The party manages to gain an audience with the Keep's Castellan, *Sir Giles Vitel* (also in attendance is his scribe, the beautiful *Olivia Martell*).  Olivia identifies the black glass substance as '_laen_' -- a volcanic glass tempered with arcane energy.  The party makes a deal with Sir Vitel: in return for a number of items gained from Zelligar's complex that will be useful tor the Keep, and the PCs' successful completion of a mission into *Wigan Woods*, the castellan will grant the party a permanent apartment within the Keep (along the southern wall).
	The mission that the party agrees to undertake involves investigating a kobold lair discovered a few miles to the east, deep in Wigan Wood.

January 1st-2nd, 2031
	Rest and recovery.  *Muroc* practices his new skills (having increased in experience).

3rd
*Muroc*, *Aldamir*, and *Galen* return to Zelligar's complex.  With the goblins and forgrim slain, the kobolds have taken over most of the complex.  The party has an audience with Reenack, from whom they learn that the kobolds of Wigan Wood (who were once part of the 'Broken Snout' clan, but have since left) have fallen under the control of powerful human masters.  The party also discusses the possibility of opening up a _wine trading business_, using the kobolds to collect wine from the magical statue in the complex (which can produce 2 pints of wine per day)  to sell to the Wet Whistle in Bracca Keep on a monthly basis.  The hope is to turn the kobolds into peaceful wine merchants!

	The party also collects some samples from the Room of Pools, and returns to the Keep.  Father *Esmond O'Sheary*, the curate of the Keep, identifies one of the potions to have curative powers, and another as revealing the alignment of the drinker (by means of a briefly glowing aura).

	The priestess *Vanora* agrees to joint the party on their mission into Wigan Wood.


----------



## Akrasia (Jun 19, 2005)

4th
	The party reaches *Wigan Wood*, which is a dim, intimidating forest.  They progress eastward for a few hours, and are attacked by four large, heinous spiders!  The spiders badly wound the party, and cause *Earnan *to fall unconscious.  In the end, though, they are slain.  On the backs of the spiders is a strange symbol that Aldamir and Muroc recognize as the symbol of the *Golden One* (a powerful, evil entity that governs the northern part of Ilmahal).  The party also uncovers the desiccated body of a Waldleuti (forest gnome).  They give the dead Waldleuti a proper burial, burn the spiders' webs, and make camp.  The party's dreams are troubled.


----------

